# Food for Threadfin Butterfly Fish



## ChillGuru (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi everyone. New guy here from the Philippines. I just have a question on feeding my new saltwater fish. My mom bought me a new tank plus 2 threadfin butterfly fish. In our backyard, we have a fish pond. There are some old corrals there that have grown moss on them. Is it suitable for me to put said corral in aquarium? I read online that they like to graze on algae. Is the moss considered algae? If so, how should I clean it? Boil, dip in hydrogen peroxide etc. i am wondering about this because the nearest pet store that sell algae wafers and such is 4 hour drive away. :shock: I cannot regularly go there to get food. Any help appreciated! Please pardon my english.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi ChillGuru. As far as I'm aware, threadfin butterflies are strongly herbivorous and will eat algae. I'm not sure about putting the coral into your tank though because it may have other things on it that could harm the fish. 

One thing you can do is get some strips of non-salted seaweed (they call it Nori in Japan, it's used for rolling sushi) and using a food clip, attach that to the tank wall. The butterfly fish will graze on it all day.


----------

